# Random shrimp pictures (with 20 pictures)



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought a set of macro/wide angle/fish eye lens for my iphone, and here are some pictures I took tonight.

My not-very-blue OEBT













































A blue and a blonde









Berried CRS



























A CRS coming out from under an IAL for a photo op









My 20GL CRS/OEBT tank








Fish eye version









My 20GL Neo tank (no shrimp in it yet, just apple snails)








Fish eye version









Some more fish eye pics,

















Peacock moss (java moss foreground)
















Peacock moss in the eco-complete tank... they grow nothing comparing to the akadama tank above









Berry CRS eating in front of a BW minerock (sp)









With the lens a phone is still a phone, I really want a newer DSLR with a real macro lens.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

pictures look great Randy! Makes me want to get into taking better pictures  Your oebt's look pretty blue to me in those pics


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wayyy cool, where in the world did ya get it from(camera) and I photos some oebt but they didn't come out good, I'll try again, but there currently in a 10 by itself as everything gets Rollin good


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I spy with my eye... Little black dots in that Berried CRS .


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pics Randy! I especially like the fish eye view shots. It looks like one of your pics you have the OEBT with CRS together? Won't they interbreed?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> pictures look great Randy! Makes me want to get into taking better pictures  Your oebt's look pretty blue to me in those pics


Laura, if I can do it, anyone can. Those OEBTs look bluish but not really that blue. Only one or two are very blue like those bluer one at AI.



Dman said:


> Wayyy cool, where in the world did ya get it from(camera) and I photos some oebt but they didn't come out good, I'll try again, but there currently in a 10 by itself as everything gets Rollin good


Dman, read the first sentence in my reply to Laura ;-)

I bought a set of those lens (wide angle, fish eye, macro, one each) for iPhone (and will fit most phone camera) from evil bay. IIRC, I paid $12 for all three including shipping. It can't compare to a DSLR + macro but it one can see the little eyes in the eggs, I think $12 is worth it.



razoredge said:


> Nice pics Randy! I especially like the fish eye view shots. It looks like one of your pics you have the OEBT with CRS together? Won't they interbreed?


Yes, they will. But OEBT's permanent home is still cycling and they are not breeding age yet, so I'm not too worried. One or two male OEBTs are probably capable now but those are lower grade CRS so if one female gets knocked up by an OEBT, so be it. I'll just get some Tibees ;-)



arktixan said:


> I spy with my eye... Little black dots in that Berried CRS .


I actually didn't notice until now. I thought it should be another 7 to 10 days so I wasn't looking for the eyes. I'll have to move them soon because I need to take the tank down in a week or so.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Looking good. I did some maintenance last night on my tanks, redid all my plumbing for my connected tanks, connected another one. I'll have to get some pics later of all my tanks now and start a thread.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm with you Randy. I'd kill for a DSLR with a nice macro lens. I have an old SLR with a macro, and despite the hassle and expense of film development, I'm tempted to roust it out to take some better pics. But my new digital point and shoot is 16 mp and so far it is taking some nice shrimp pics of my baby shrimplets.. it has surprised me with how well the pics have turned out. Major issue is glare from the tank glass, but even so, I managed to get some nice shots of tiny little shrimplets. Soon as I figure out how to post them I will. Pics of the larger shrimp are harder.. for one the tank has much less light, for another, the shrimp rarely sit still long. I got a few pics, and a couple of short movies of them swimming, but they are not great. I would give much for a Canon Ti3 DSLR !!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Hey randy sorry I never posted my oebt they won't load from my camera-computer - gtaa so I just took iPhone pics not as clear, but still not to bad


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Can ya spot em all?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Dman said:


> Hey randy sorry I never posted my oebt they won't load from my camera-computer - gtaa so I just took iPhone pics not as clear, but still not to bad


Do you have a windows or Mac computer?

if you have a windows computer go into picture manager & save as web size or email size in a folder named 'whateever' and then upload from there. Just make sure the size in under the GTAA requirements.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice picts Randy, and shrimpies tooo!! Dman I love that blooooahh, what a nice shade. Wow!!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman, yours definitely have a shade of blue that I like more. Are they beeding size yet?

I'll try to breed mine (shouldn't be too long now, maybe another month or so) and see what happens. Mine was ordered online and I couldn't really pick what I wanted. Almost half may be blondes. I'll see what the F1 looks like. I believe the line mine came from should throw offsping in different shade and I'll just pick the better coloured ones and breed for colour.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

There getting there, I got there new home cycling so there living in a 10 g, so there not growing so quick but they are a beautiful royal blue, def worth it  even scored a free blonde oebt from a deal last week


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

did you get the photojojo set of lenses?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> did you get the photojojo set of lenses?


PM sent with the link, I am not sure about posting evil bay link on the forum.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> PM sent with the link, I am not sure about posting evil bay link on the forum.


reply sent. thanks.


----------

